
YCSB testing reveals Scylla latency and performance advantages - dmarti
http://www.scylladb.com/technology/ycsb-cassandra-scylla/
======
thekozmo
From the link: "A 3 node Scylla cluster executes 4.6X more OPS than a similar
Cassandra cluster. Only a 30 node Cassandra cluster can level the throughput
of the Scylla cluster of 1/10th the size. Yet the 1:10 gain is not the end of
it. Latency measurement reveals that Scylla has 4X-10X better P99-latency
advantage". Disclosure - I'm kinda involved in Scylla ;)

------
eip
Pretty cool.

Waiting for 3.0 compatibility before trying it.

